# Excel - Hintergrundfarbe eines Kästchens automatisch ändern (Ampel)



## Martin_81 (20. März 2010)

Hallo, 

ich probiere (leider als Excel-Anfänger) ebenfalls gerade eine Ampel zu realisieren, leider bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus: 

In einer Tabelle mit verschieden Verfallsdaten (TT.MM.JJJJ), soll sich die Hintergrundfarbe des Kästchens automatisch wie folgt ändern. 

- wenn die Anzahl der Tage zwischen dem heutigem Datum und dem Verfallsdatum größer als 90 Tage ist, so soll das Kästchen (in dem das Verfallsdatum steht) grün sein. 

- wenn die Anzahl der Tage zwischen dem heutigem Datum und dem Verfallsdatum kleiner als 90 Tage ist, so soll das Kästchen orange sein. 

- und wenn das Verfallsdatum überschritten wurde, soll das Kästchen rot sein 

Ich selbst habe bis jetzt schon mit der Bedingten Formatierung und mit der DATEDIF-Funktion etwas herumgespielt. Da ich aber die Kombination der Formeln wahrscheinlich falsch eingegeben habe, wie schon gesagt ohne den gewünschten Erfolg... 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen könntet. 

Gruß Martin 

PS: Falls drei verschiedene Farben nicht möglich sind. Wäre dann ein Version möglich, wo 90 Tage vor Ablauf sich die Farbe von Grün auf Rot ändert?


----------



## Hawkster (20. März 2010)

Recht Easy...

Zelle A1 = Datum vom Verfall
Zelle B1 = (A!-HEUTE())

Markieren B1 -> Format -> Bedingte Formatierung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## tombe (22. März 2010)

Du kannst die Zellen mit dem Datum auch ohne "Hilfsspalte" direkt mit der entsprechenden Farbe markieren.

Wähle bei der Bedingten Formatierung unter "Bedingung" als erstes aus der Liste den Wert "Formal ist" aus und gib dann die Formel wie im Bild zu sehen ein.


----------



## Koujiro (29. April 2014)

Guten Tag

Ich suche etwas ähnliches wie das oben von tombe oben.

Meine Liste sieht so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich möchte, dass alle abgelaufenen Waren rot hinterlegt werden.
Solche die in 6 Monaten ablaufen werden Gelb
und alles darüber Grün.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich verwende das Excel 2013.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Antworten!

mfg

Kouji


----------

